# Mushrooms



## tzarnold161 (Aug 20, 2018)

I have found these mushrooms in my tank recently. Are they any harm to any occupants or are they safe to keep.
The orange ones are about a half inch tall.
The purpleish one is about 3inches tall









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2008)

Completely normal- especially with a new tank. Not harmful to any frogs. 
Enjoy them while you got em, they usually don't last long.


----------



## tzarnold161 (Aug 20, 2018)

Just as you said just hours later the larger one is almost completely gone

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

tzarnold161 said:


> Just as you said just hours later the larger one is almost completely gone
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


They may just come back. Mine flair up from time to time. Disappear, only to reappear weeks/months later. I like them. Never had any ill effects with them/


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

And BTW I've never seen the type that you have pictures of. I'm Jealous


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

I have had the little purpleish blue ones that you have but never orange, aside from orange and yellow slime molds on leaf litter. Like everyone else is saying, once they exhaust their food supply they will go away rather abruptly.


----------

